
Make a Blog - mooreds
https://drewdevault.com/make-a-blog
======
jaredcwhite
Awesome idea!

Aside:

Every time I stumble across a tweetstorm and have to wade through 50 tiny
little messages and figure out what the hell they're trying to say, I think to
myself:

This is a solved problem.

It's called a blog post.

Nobody's stopping anyone from writing a blog post and then snipping a few bits
out of it to make a mini tweetstorm that links to the post. Nobody's saying
either tweet or blog. You can do both people! You can do both.

Now go forth and write. :)

------
threwawasy1228
This is a great incentive, I am one of those people who keeps thinking I
should do a blog, but then endlessly put it off. I bought a domain and
everything for it. I just never seem to be able to make that final push.

Anyone else trying to make the step into starting a blog for their thoughts? I
get worried about saying something I will want to take back.

~~~
mooreds
I have been blogging for 15+ years.

The nice thing about blogs is they are timestamped. So if you publish
something that is wrong, you can say "that was then, this is now, and for
reason x, y and z I have changed my mind. (Either in person or at the top of
the post).

The other unfortunate reality is that most blogs aren't read widely, so
chances are no one will read your mistake.

